# Its Coming!!!!!!!!!



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Spring training is about a month away!!! I am already ready for the Twins to play!!! I think we mayhave a better team than last year. Alot of it depends on starting pitching. It will hurt to lose Santana and radke, but i think the offense will be better. 
Staring Lineup
1. Punto
2. Castillo
3. Mauer
4. (Will morneau bat here of Cuddyer), probably Cuddy so we can split the lefties
5. Same Here
6. Torii, Torii. Torii!!
7. Kubel( i think he is a key to this Offense)
8. Rondell White(since they won't start my favorite player Jason Tyner)
9. Jason Bartlett(Will he deliever again?)

SP
1. Johan(Best pitcher in the majors hands down)
2. BOOF!!!
3. Silva, I hope
4. Garza
5. Ponson, Romon Ortiz??

RP's
Closer- Nathan
Setup- Neshik(I think this position may be shaky), Reyes(hopefully holds up this yr)
Others
Rincon
Gurrier(who i think should start)
I don't i think every one else is a toss up??

GO TWINS!!!!!

:beer: :beer: :beer: :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

What really gets me in the mood for some Twins ball is when I watch those Twins classics from last year that they have had on FSN lately. They just had the Liriano/Clemens match-up on last week, needless to say the brats were on the grill that night.
:beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Norm I agree.....but I think Garza starts the year at AAA along with Perkins.Ortiz will be in there along with Baker as number 5.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

The clemens/lirano matchup was frickin sweet. All the hype about Clemens coming back, then Liriano goes out and basicly makes the astros his b*&*^!!! I was happy for a long time after that start.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Thats who i was forgetting, glen perkins. I know the talk about garza is another yr of AAA, but why? If ortiz or ponson fail, guess where garza will be? Right back to where he was last yr.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I think..

1) Santana
2) Bonser
3) Silva
4) Ortiz
5) Garza

Perkins, Baker, and Ponson will get beat out by Garza, I just think he has better stuff, and Ortiz will get the nod to begin the season because he will be making 3.1 million. Just my opinion. I think it's a staff with good young arms for the most part, have a lot of potential, and full of guys who will be out to prove that they belong.
:beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Interesting article about Terry Ryan being the best GM in baseball at espn.com.

The Twins are basically trying to hold on while their young pichers get some experience.Adding Ortiz and Ponson gives some experienced guys for a year until those young guys are REALLY ready.Plus hopefully Liriano will be ready in 2008.


----------



## Vtgunner (Nov 24, 2002)

Twins are junk, can't match up with the east coast boys Bo Sox and Yanks and the rest of MLB.....BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Maine fans. :lol: Maybe the Bosox can make the post season again and the Yanks can get through the AL central with that payroll of theirs. Money didn't buy them a whole lot of happiness last year. :wink: Bahahahahaha!
:lol:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Vtgunner said:


> Twins are junk, can't match up with the east coast boys Bo Sox and Yanks and the rest of MLB.....BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


What gobblety-**** is this? Methinks Vtgunner isn't even a baseball fan, because no Yanks fan would put the Red Sox in their league and vice-versa. (Sidenote- Last 2 AL Champs come from the AL Central)

I just erased an extremely long post after realizing that spring training will answer alot of questions. I will move straight to predictions with no analysis.

Smalls 2007 Predictions
#1- Kubel/White combo will combine for 50+ homers
#2- The starting rotation on May 15th will contain neither Silva or Ponson.
#3- Gardy will be thrown out of more games than 870 will be thrown out of bars during the season
#4- Torii will suffer season-ending injury prior to all-star break.
#5- 2007 AL Central Champs


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

why isn't #6 losing to the Windy City Chicago Cubbies in the World Series

at least they'll get there though


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Tator said:


> why isn't #6 losing to the Windy City Chicago Cubbies in the World Series


Because I don't use meth.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Soriano/DLEE/Aramis 140 homeruns

Healthy Prior
Ted Lilly
Zombie (zombrano)

Wood and Cotts and Dempster in the pen

oh boy, look out NL Central.

and we got some kid from Notre Dame who is suppose to be pretty good :lol: , some somarja guy

only one of the top prospects

anyways, this is the year.............this is the year

for any of you fantasy baseballers out there, just pick the entire cubs lineup/pitching staff, they will lead you to victory over any fools....especially these yutties, they don't even know how to play the game

and by the way, don't hate the playa....hate the game..

yours truly


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Oh don't get me started on tthe BoSox and Spankies. 
Vt, your just trying to get a rise out of us, but you should do this intellegently.

First, the Twins are not junk. Niether or the Sox and Yanks, all are good teams. One of my pet peeves is when someone says a good team "sucks" or is "junk". What you could say is I am a ReD Sox fan and i dislike the twins because they are not the rex sox. I feel the same way, its twins and everyone else.

Secondly both the Sox and Yanks have payrolls well over 100 million dollars. What does it get them? Sox- one WS in 80 years, Yanks most recently- one more win than the Twins.

Third- The Twins have the current MVP, CY young winner, and Batting champ. No matter their performance in the playoffs, everyone except the players can probably consider this a good season.

Don't mess with yankees fans, ha don't mess with twins fans :box:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Tator, if there is one nice thing I can say about you, it's that you're a true cubs fan.

First..."Healthy" Prior? C'mon, you know as well as I do that the best thing that could happen w/ prior is that he is healthy into early June so they can build some trade value and DUMP him. He will never be a durable pitcher.

DLee/Soriano/Aramis- I'll take the UNDER on 140 homeruns...not that it matters. They will be the rangers of the National League, yes scoring piles of runs, but w/ terrible defense (don't tell me Lee or Soriano are above average fielders) they will lose alot of games 9 to 6.

Somarja- What a great GM move... $8 mil (guaranteed) for a kid who has never played an inning of even major league ball. $8 mil in payroll tied up in a "prospect". He doesn't make the Cubs one ounce better this year...or next...maybe ever.

Ted Lilly- Over/Under on 13 wins... I'll take the under. He's not an ace.

Overall- Even w/ all of the offseason moves they are still only 3 (maybe 4) in the NL Central. The Brewers will be better this year with a better pitching staff.

2007 NL Central
Brewers
Cards
Astros
Cubs
Reds
Pittsburgh


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Oh yeaaaah.

It will be exciting to see how the year turns out. Lets hope for a fast start a steady pace through the summer, and a great close out with the Twins as 2007 NL Central Champs again! Detroit and Chicago will be tough and at least the division is competitive!

It will be interesting to see the rotation for the Twins, with my only for-sures being 1. Santana 2. Bonser...the rest will have to shake down from there.

Big numbers from '06 to live up to and big expectations of those players from last year's team. Here's hoping they hold up!

22 days til Pitchers and Catchers Report (2/15)


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Ahh vt gunner's a pretty good egg, he just gets a little punchy during Blackbear hockey season, oke: can't blame him for that. :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sounds like Darin Erstad is going to be a White Sox.

guess he won't be one of my favorite sons anymore. :eyeroll:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Going to be tough to hate the Sox quite as much as I used to..............................................Erstad might actually bring some toughness to those guys. That would be scary if they played the game like they should. They will either straighten up or Erstad will be a bit upset with those clowns!!!!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Smalls, thanks for saying 1 nice thing about me, preciate it. 

However, I think the cubs really will open up some eyes. I don't see the brew crew finishing ahead of cubs or st. louis.

houston will be down this year (pitching)

cubs will be in a battle with st. louie most the year I forsee

Prior will be a durable pitcher, he's had the off season to rehab, and I think he will return to finish #2 in K's this year. Cubbies D isn't that terrible!! cmon man, Derosa at 2nd and Izturis at SS, that's a good MI at 7' DeLee is a helluva a target to throw at. I see the cubs winning most games 17-1, and that 1 run coming off of Dempster until Wood reclaims starting duties middle of the year. then I forsee 17 or possibly 18-0 games for most of the rest of the year. I'm fairly good on predictions, don't mess with me.

Somarja played some minor league ball in the cubbies system last summer, racked up something like 2.30 ERA and a bunch of K's. He'll sit in the minors till mid/late season, and be called upon for for post season run at a championship.

Lilly not an ACE??? only if you call 20 wins in a season your #2 starter, Zombie will rack up 20+ wins, with lilly coming in a close 2nd, prior??? 18 games won, wow, we maybe 159-1 this season. with the one loss coming on a blown save by Dempster.

Now don't get me wrong, all the rambling about the cubs is nice. But I'm still a twins fan too. I love what the believe in (farm system) do the yanks even have one???? Those guys play underpaid and don't care, they love the game.

Can't wait to see Santana's big paycheck bump next year, should cut a little into the twins little budget 

ok, enough, my pits are sweating pretty profusely (sp?) from all the excitement of a championship

anyone ever want to talk cubbies talk, PM me, I'm fairly lonely in this department

the one and only
Tator


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey tator I'll talk some Cubs. I think I caught this on "The Best dam sports show" and they showed a Cubs fan in the Mens room at Wrigley and he did a head first slide into the wall length urinal system. :lol: It was pretty unbelievable. I'm sure there is a clip of this out there somewhere. Gotta tip your cap sometimes, it took a lot of guts that I know I don't have. 
:beer:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Yes Tatortot, Ted Lilly is not an ace. He is a .500 pitcher that has never won more than 15 games in a season with a career ERA of 4.60.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

smalls, you got the wrong tone...............your talking to me wrong, the wrong tone, do it again, I'll stab ya in the face with a sodering iron....

let me ask you something..........................DOES YA MUTHA SOW???

GET OUTTA SODAK!!!!

hey man, life's a garden, dig it, make it work for ya

lilly WILL win lots of games this year, more than .500, his era in the mid to upper 3's.

he played with the jays for christ sake!!! has good k's per nine and a pretty decent WHIP, you'll eat your words


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Tator said:


> lilly WILL win lots of games this year, more than .500,


For your sake, I hope he wins more than 1/2 game too.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

funny, I thought of you when I wrote that, but anyone with a genious mind would've understood what I meant, sorry for you

but it's ok, you must have an IQ of a 6 year old


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

20 W and a mid-3 era will be statisitcal outliers

So...a career year for Lilly. AAAAND Prior to remain healthy. :lol:

Well, it is a leap year, and sometime this summer five planets are to be in alignment, and I hear genetic researchers at University of Chicago have bred a four-leaf clover plant.

Three words for you:
Beware the Goat.

One more word for you:
Bartman


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

if anyone brings up the name bartman again, I swear to GOD, you don't want my wrath to unload on you.

I believe bartman moved to the cities last year where he has become a huge twins fan, and has season seats right by the left field wall, he said in a recent interview he anticipates lots of foul balls hit his way and can't wait to start his twins collection of them.

LAY OFF


----------



## Vtgunner (Nov 24, 2002)

Norm70 said:


> Oh don't get me started on tthe BoSox and Spankies.
> Vt, your just trying to get a rise out of us, but you should do this intellegently.
> 
> First, the Twins are not junk. Niether or the Sox and Yanks, all are good teams. One of my pet peeves is when someone says a good team "sucks" or is "junk". What you could say is I am a ReD Sox fan and i dislike the twins because they are not the rex sox. I feel the same way, its twins and everyone else.
> ...


Actually I am not even a Red Sox fan or a Yankees fan, but lets face it these teams are the pretty boys of baseball, everywhere these teams go they sell out, wether you hate them or not they are filthy dirty rich, they buy who they want. Yankees have won more titles than any franchise in baseball . I think Jeter has more world series titles than any twin has ever had, eve the great Kirby Pucket.

Anyway I get sick of hearing about them as well, but where I live its all that is talked about. Go Baltimore Orioles! :beer:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

The Red Sox sold out there (35,000 seat) stadium all the way to a 3rd place finish in the division.


----------



## Vtgunner (Nov 24, 2002)

smalls said:


> The Red Sox sold out there (35,000 seat) stadium all the way to a 3rd place finish in the division.


They would sell out a 65,000 seat stadium too, they sell out Minnesotas everytime they show up there!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Anyone ever been down to spring training??? For anyone not just the twins, i would love to go someday.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

My sister and brother in law go, and from their pictures they took it looks like a pretty good time. One of these years we hope to make it our trip.
:beer:


----------

